
NSA Gets More Latitude to Share Intercepted Communications - MrZongle2
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/12/us/politics/nsa-gets-more-latitude-to-share-intercepted-communications.html
======
mtgx
This makes the (legalized) US surveillance as bad as it's in the UK after the
Investigatory Powers Act passed - 16 agencies will now get NSA's mass
surveillance feed.

~~~
bottler_of_bees
Same thing was pushed through quickly in Australia with bipartisan support.

Not a peep out of anyone.

I think even the RSPCA get access to our various data.

